# chocolate cookbook



## mesquite27 (Jul 18, 2001)

I would like to hear some opinions on what you think is the best all around book on chocolate. I've seen several including the choc. bible by teubner, which looks good. My trials with chocolate
is ruining allot of product.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I have used the Chocolate Bible by Teubner on a number of occassions. But be aware, this is a book that was originally written in German and then translated into American English. There has been rounding of measurements in some cases that can only be corrected by trial and error.

I have also used chocolate recipes from Jacques Torres's two books on occassion and they have provided good results. He goes into more detail than Teubner, but he has less classical chocolate recipes.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Chocolate Passion: Recipes and Inspiration from the Kitchens of Chocolatier Magazine by Tish Boyle, Timothy Moriarty


----------



## mesquite27 (Jul 18, 2001)

Thanks for the information, I didn't know that Teubner's book is a translation, which if I get that book will help me decipher the exact meaning. I just picked up a used copy of "Death by Chocolate" which is very well written but is limited in recipes. As always I'm looking to expand my knowledge of cooking into the dessert field and chocolate is an ingredient that needs careful attention. Thanks agian.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I have three chocolate books. The Chocolate Bible, Chocolate Passion and Nick Malgieri's Chocolate. And I love them all. 

To be completely honest, I do have a favourite is The Chocolate Bible, the recipes are great. The ones I tried turned out great. The recipes are mostly European meaning no chocolate chips cookies but a great selection of tarts and cakes. I especially love the petits fours and chocolate candies recipes. Truffles, moulded chocolate, etc. Sure you’ll need lots of time and patience but in the end it is all worth it.

I was attracted to Nick Malgieri’s Chocolate and Chocolate Passion for the same reason: confections and candy chapters. Lots of truffles and dipped candies. Candies from Chocolate Passion are a bit more difficult to make and they are slightly more adventurous and daring in ingredients paring. Think coconut lemongrass truffles. 

That doesn’t mean to bypass the other chapters. The brownies section from Malgieri’s book will appeal to all. From dark chocolate brownies to blondies. In Chocolate Passion you have to try the dark chocolate madeleines with mint chocolate glaze or the toffee Pecan madeleines. And if you love cookies, you’ll die and go to heaven when you’ll bite into the milk chocolate almond shortbread sandwiches.


----------



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

The Mexican Chocolate Pudding from Nick Malgieri’s Chocolate is a favorite around here, everything I've tried from that book has been super. -h


----------



## caisa (Mar 11, 2002)

Nick's is best. I make his supernatural brownies ALL THE TIME. Every recipe I have tried has worked well for me.

Chocolate Bible have I also. Don't like. Oh gosh, I sound like Yoda


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh, no......

Malgieri's book, eh Isabelle? Well, I still haven't bought my membership commitment book...I've been debating and debating and telling myself I really don't _need_ more cookbooks.

But by the sound of things...I really do NEED this one!

Thanks!

Nancy


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I never thought I would ever buy another chocolate cookbook Nancy. I was wrong. I got one yesterday. The New Taste Of Chocolate, there are about 20 recipes or so but lots of history and information on chocolate.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Rose Levy Beranbaum has a book on chocolate that's hard to find. A Passion for Chocolate with Maurice and Jean-Jacques 
Bernachon.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What don't you like about The Chocolate Bible Caisa?


----------

